# Apps For Tablets Don't Work



## knicksfan6 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok this is a spin-off thread from the Can't Find USA Today and CNN App in the Android Market.

The build.prop id change fix may work (for some), but whether it does or not is irrelevant. Why? Because the for tablet apps either don't work (.i.e WSJ App which only has an app for tablets) or they install as the mobile phone apps (NY Times, USA Today). For the WSJ App it actually says this application is not supported on this device.

What I'm wondering is, is there is a way to make these tablet specific apps work?


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

Do you mean apps for honeycomb? I don't believe Gingerbread can run them. Wait for ICS.


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Most tablet Apps are real tablet apps (for Android 3.x Honeycomb). Android 2.x wasn't supposed to be installed on a tablet.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Samung Galaxy 7" which runs 2.2 and it is a tablet. There's are lots of other tablets on the market that run 2.2 including Viewsonics, Coby's, etc. In fact, all the low-cost tablets run 2.x and not 3.x.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

ne0phyte said:


> I have a Samung Galaxy 7" which runs 2.2 and it is a tablet. There's are lots of other tablets on the market that run 2.2 including Viewsonics, Coby's, etc. In fact, all the low-cost tablets run 2.x and not 3.x.


I think he was referring to what Google's original intentions...


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

How many times does this have to be asked! Market clearly says what apps require Honeycomb (3.0+). Search and Read people!


----------



## knicksfan6 (Oct 29, 2011)

You're absolutely right I didn't think about it, because of the other thread trying to get for tablet apps to show up in the market when it's futile to do so since you wont be able to use them anyway.

Mods can close this thread.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

gladly.


----------

